# Tank Recommendations.



## shaunnadan (17/12/14)

hi Everyone

so im looking for a rebuilable tank to use on the istick. currently i have the k1 atty which is working well but lacking when i switch over to the dripper in the evenings.

main reasons for the tank is something i can fill in the morning and then again after a few hours instead of between puffs. 

my current choices are 
Orchid V3
Caravela Atomizer
kraken RBA


----------



## BhavZ (17/12/14)

What about the lemo?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BigGuy (17/12/14)

Cant go wrong with the LEMO dude i have 2 of them and am in love with them. I run one on a Vapor flask and the other on a 100W sigellie,

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dubz (17/12/14)

Lemo for sure


----------



## Riddle (17/12/14)

The LEMO is a really good RTA. Really enjoying mine. Much better than the kayfun or kayfun that I previously had. 

The Orchid is also not too bad. I've only tried it out though. Never owned one myself.


----------



## Kaizer (17/12/14)

Definitely LEMO. It is much easier to build than an Orchid. I don't have any experience with the other attys you have mentioned. I'm not one for Genesis styles.


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/12/14)

I would echo the sentiments given to the Lemo!


----------



## Cat (17/12/14)

Why is the Russian not so popular nowadays? A few months ago so many people seemed to like it.


----------



## free3dom (17/12/14)

I'll also say Lemo (so predictable)...for the following reasons:

1) It is very well priced for an *authentic* device
2) It covers almost the entire range as far as airflow goes (even though adjustment is on the inside, it's not that bad)
3) It has a glass tank
4) It does not leak!
5) Tank holds about 5ml - 3ml (?) on Drop version
6) It has a very easy to build for coil deck
7) Packaging is great, includes some nice spares and stuff
8) It actually comes with a decent drip tip
9) It's pretty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (17/12/14)

Cat said:


> Why is the Russian not so popular nowadays? A few months ago so many people seemed to like it.



The Russian is still a fantastic device (as is the Kayfun), but it's cost (for an Authentic) and wide airflow is what has made the Lemo king I think

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (17/12/14)

Cat said:


> Why is the Russian not so popular nowadays? A few months ago so many people seemed to like it.


I still love my russians, if I am not vaping on a russian then its the kayfun, the lemo from what I have read gives as good a vape as a russian/kayfun at half the price when comparing authentic to authentic

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## WHeunis (17/12/14)

Cat said:


> Why is the Russian not so popular nowadays? A few months ago so many people seemed to like it.



I still like my Russian a lot.
But I gotta tell ya, just like the other folks here, my vote goes 100% LEMO.
An authentic tank for the price of a clone. Performance far beyond any clone on the market.

Mostly, the really big thing for me, is the airflow.
Not everyone will like wide open airflow on a tank, but having that OPTION AVAILABLE is absolutely priceless.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (17/12/14)

Maybe i should sell my unused /never-used Russian and buy a Lemo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ollie (17/12/14)

Cat said:


> Maybe i should sell my unused /never-used Russian and buy a Lemo.



All this positive talk about the LEMO is swaying me in the same direction!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (17/12/14)

Oliver Barry said:


> All this positive talk about the LEMO is swaying me in the same direction!



One of us! One of us! One of us!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riddle (18/12/14)

Oliver Barry said:


> All this positive talk about the LEMO is swaying me in the same direction!


Do it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

